# 6D vs 5D mark III



## dswatson83 (Jan 3, 2013)

So, here is a review and a bunch of tests on dynamic range, low light, focus, and video between these cameras:
http://www.learningcameras.com/reviews/4-dslrs/92-canon-6d-vs-5d-mark-iii

Canon 6D Vs. 5D Mark III Hands On Review


Interestingly enough the video on the 6D looked much sharper than the 5D. However, while my video didn't have much Moire in it, other tests are showing this is a huge issue in the 6D and not so much in the 5D. Canon must have removed something to make the 6D sharper that no longer defends against Moire.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks dswatson83, I enjoyed watching your reviews.


----------



## MK5GTI (Jan 3, 2013)

this contradict with Canonrumor post: http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/review-eos-6d-by-gizmodo/

weird ???


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 3, 2013)

Line-skipping VS pixel binning video. The 6D uses line-skipping and the 5D3 uses binning, thus the video is superior on the mk3.


----------



## dswatson83 (Jan 4, 2013)

I remember us hoping that canon would use some line skipping tech in the 5D3 to make the video sharp like picture...too bad that never happened.


----------

